# Fluval edge co2 Help!!



## NewDisign (Apr 6, 2011)

A) I'll just get to the point, what size co2 system is best for the fluval edge??? 

1a)What kind of canister?

1ab) this goes along with question 1a: if the canister is a specific size, what equipment would you need for it. For example, does an 20oz co2 canister need to have specific kind of regulators, deffuser, ect? 

1c) If it's a paintball co2 canister, does it do the exact same thing as a canister made for the use of aquarium plant growth?

B) I've currently got two fluval edges; is it possible to have one co2 cartridge for two tanks? If so, what equipment do I need?

When responding, tell wether it's aquestion A, 1a, 1ab, 1c, or B so I can tell exactly what question you talking about.

So basically I need to know everything there is to know about co2 systems and set-ups. Any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

a) co2 systems for something that small could be sustained with a DIY yeast set-up, but I for one went pressurized and will never consider anything else. A paintball or regular cylinder will be appropriate for any tank with paintball tanks being less convenient with bigger tanks due to more refills. If you can afford it, just buy a 5lb canister for 50 bucks and set your system up the right way.
1a) I'm assuming you're referring to the CO2 _tank_ rather than a filter _canister_. Like previously noted, you can buy a 5lb tank that will work for just about any set-up. They sell shipped for 53 dollars on living direct .com
1ab) paintball canisters need special adapters to work with systems. All of your american CO2 cylinders (non-paintball) connect to the same equipment. 
1c) Yes, they only hold CO2 and release it. If you use a paint ball set-up, you could take a tank right off the gun and hook it up to your paintball aquarium system. If you set-up a normal cylinder tank, you cannot interchange the paintball tanks and regular CO2 tanks without adapters. Again, you have to decide if you want to go with a paintball setup or a regular 5,10,20 lb tank setup.
B) It is possible to use a splitter to dump gas into two tanks but the issue here is that hey may have varying degrees of CO2 concentrations based upon their set-ups. The amount of CO2 in the tank will dictate the pH shift from an otherwise non-injected tank pH value. So you could be able to sustain the right CO2 concentration and thus the right pH in one tank, but it may prove difficult to do it in both simultaneously.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Lastly, I'm always a fan of doing a good ole Google search and that will certainly getyou a great deal of information on this topic.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

NewDisign said:


> A) I'll just get to the point, what size co2 system is best for the fluval edge???
> 
> 1a)What kind of canister?
> 
> ...


There are Paintball co2 setups that you certainly could use, and on a fluval edge, it would work perfectly. There is a great DIY setup in the DIY area on how to build one on the low. Thatpetplace.com has a paintball setup that has a solenoid that will shut off when the lights are off so you do not gas or waste co2. 
you could use a splitter and use one system on two tanks.


----------



## NewDisign (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I will defiantly consider your advise. I just have a few more questions:

Does it matter what size co2 tank you have for a 6 gallon fluval edge?

What do you mean when the tank is 5,10,20 pounds? Is it measuring the tank weight or the gas weight?

You said that paintball tanks work the same as a co2 tank especially made for aquarium use, exept that a paintball tank usually need to have some sort of adaptor to work. What addapter is needed?

Of the co2 sizes, what size do you thing would fit in the back compartment where the filter and wires are hidden with them in use. I could always mess with the bottom plastic like cutting a hole in it to make a canister fit. I'd like to try if at all possible, to pit it back there.

Any and all posts are appreciated and welcome.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

NewDisign said:


> Thanks for the info, I will defiantly consider your advise. I just have a few more questions:
> 
> Does it matter what size co2 tank you have for a 6 gallon fluval edge?
> 
> ...


tank size is not going to matter much, the larger tanks will hold more co2, and would need to be refilled less. I am not sure about the terminology of the larger tanks. a co2 tank is a co2 tank is a co2 tank, so they are not specifically made for any application with the exception that the paintball tanks were made to fit a paintball gun. I have not had an edge, so I do not know how you are thinking of fitting it. The co2 tank will have to sit outside the aquarium no matter what. The method of diffusion would sit somewhere in the tank. 
These are two specifically made to use with a paintball co2 tank. 

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/4531/product.web
This one would be used 24/7, you would need to watch things carefully not to gas the fish over night since plants do not uptake co2 during the night. 

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/4530/product.web
This one is regulated better, and comes with an electronic solenoid that can be plugged in with a timer, where the co2 gets shut off at night, and on during the day. I have this on on a 36 gal. aquarium, but will work very well on a smaller tank as well. Well worth the price in my opinion. 

Any sports store should be able to fill the tank for you as well. My 20oz paintball tanks cost 3.50, but since I have it on a larger tank I need to use more co2 so the tank lasts me 1.5-2 months, on a smaller tank it would last quite a bit longer, the tank on my Fluval Flora lasts around 6-8 months.


----------



## NewDisign (Apr 6, 2011)

Bump


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Here are several good reads for the edge..
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/101417-nano-regulator-build-pressurized-co2-shown.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/104645-mini-co2-reactor-aquaclear-hob-filter.html

And the DIY paintball CO2 rig 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/115850-paintball-co2-injection-diy-setup-tons.html

I own a fluval edge and have built the CO2 rig by tuonor and the same set up as jaggedfury and both have worked fine until I took down the edge and converted it into a reef.

Use the forums search feature and you will have a lot of info about the edge and having a CO2 set up for it.


----------

